# chocolate cheesecake recipes



## rob1048 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey everybody i was wondering does anyone know a good chocolate cheesecake recipes?? If so so can you please tell me i been dying to make a cheesecake so if anyone can help that would be awesome


----------



## beecher (Jun 9, 2010)

[h1]Triple Chocolate Cheesecake[/h1]
From Chocolate by Nick Malgieri

 Makes one 9-inch cheesecake

1 batch Dark Sweet Chocolate Dough (recipe follows)

Cheesecake batter

24 ounces softened cream cheese

¾ cup sugar

4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, melted

4 ounces bittersweet chocolate, melted

4 ounces milk chocolate, melted

2 teaspoons vanilla extract

4 large eggs

One 9-inch springform pan, buttered, plus a small roasting pan

1. Set a rack at the middle level of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees.

2. Divide the dough in half and wrap and freeze one piece for another cheesecake. Lightly flour the dough and roll it on a floured surface into a round a little less than 9 inches. Fold the dough in half and transfer it to the prepared pan. Unfold it and arrange it evenly in the bottom of the pan. Trim the sides of the dough so they don't come up the sides of the pan. Pierce the dough all over with a fork and bake it for about 15 to 20 minutes, until it is firm and dull, rather than shiny-looking. Cool on a rack.

3. To make the cheesecake batter, set an electric mixer at lowest speed. Beat the cream cheese until smooth, no more than 30 seconds. Stop the mixer and scrape bowl and beater. Add the sugar in a stream, mixing no more than 30 seconds. Stop and scrape. Add the melted chocolate and mix only until absorbed, no more than 30 seconds. Beat in the vanilla extract and eggs, one at a time, mixing only until each is absorbed. Stop and scrape after each addition.

4. Wrap aluminum foil around the bottom of the springform pan to at least 2 inches up the side. Pour the filling into the prepared pan over the crust. Place the pan in a small roasting pan with ½ inch of warm water in it.

5. Bake the cheesecake for 50 to 60 minutes, or until lightly colored and firm except for the very center. Remove from the pan of hot water.

6. Run the tip of a small knife between the cheesecake and the pan to about ¼ inch depth to loosen the top edge all around. Scrape the knife against the pan - this will help prevent the cheesecake from cracking as it cools.

7. Remove the foil and cool the cheesecake completely in its pan on a rack. Wrap in plastic and chill overnight before unmolding.

SERVING: Serve in wedges; a few fresh raspberries make a good accompaniment.

STORAGE: Wrap in plastic and refrigerate for up to several days. _Bring the cheesecake to room temperature for an hour before serving._
[h2]Dark Sweet Chocolate Dough[/h2]
1 cup all-purpose flour

3 tablespoons sugar

3 tablespoons alkalized (Dutch process) cocoa powder, sifted after measuring

1/8 teaspoon salt

¼ teaspoon baking powder

5 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into 10 pieces

1 large egg

1. To mix the dough in a food processor, combine the flour, sugar, cocoa, salt, and baking powder in work bowl and pulse several times to mix.

2. Add butter to work bowl. Pulse to mix butter in completely. When the butter is incorporated correctly there should be no visible chunks of butter, but the mixture should remain cool and powdery.

3. Beat egg with a fork and add to work bowl. Pulse until dough forms a ball. If the dough does not easily form a ball, add ½ teaspoon water, repeating if necessary, until it does.

4. Remove dough from processor, press into a disk, and wrap in plastic. Chill dough until firm or for up to several days before using.

5. To mix dough by hand, combine dry ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir several times to mix. Rub butter in, mixing it gently with fingertips, until it becomes a fine crumble. No visible pieces of butter should remain, but mixture should stay cool and powdery. Beat egg with a fork and stir into dough mixture. Continue stirring until dough holds together in a mass. Wrap and chill as above.

6. To mix dough in a heavy-duty mixer, combine ingredients in mixer bowl with paddle attachment. Beat on lowest speed until combined. Add butter. Beat on low speed until butter is absorbed but mixture is still powdery, about 1 minute. Beat egg in a small bowl and add to mixer bowl. Beat on low speed until dough masses around paddle, about 30 seconds. Wrap and chill as above.


----------

